# Kontofuehrung



## Lange (4. Dez 2010)

Hallo

versuche eine Klasse Kontofuehrung mit den Eigenschaften: Kontoinhaber, Kontostand, Kontonr und Kontoauszug zu schreiben. Aber er gibt mir folgende Fehlermeldung:

Kontofuehrung.java:9: <identifier> expected
    kontoinhaber = inhaber;
                ^
Kontofuehrung.java:10: <identifier> expected
    kontostand = stand;
              ^
Kontofuehrung.java:11: <identifier> expected
    kontonummer = nr;

kann mir jemand helfen? Was habe ich falsch gemacht und wie mache ich es richtig?


```
class Kontofuehrung {
  public String kontoinhaber;
  public float  kontostand = 0;
  public long   kontonummer;

  public Kontofuehrung(String inhaber,float stand, long nr);
    kontoinhaber = inhaber;
    kontostand = stand;
    kontonummer = nr;

  void einzahlen(double betrag) {
    kontostand += betrag;
  }

  void abheben(double betrag) {
    kontostand -= betrag;
  }

  void print() {
    System.out.println("Kontoinhaber " + kontoinhaber + " Kontostand " + kontostand + "Kontonr. " + kontonummer);
  }


  public static void main(String[] args) {
    Kontofuehrung name1 = new Kontofuehrung("Maier", 0, 1234);
    name1.einzahlen(1000);
    name1.print();
  }
}
```


----------



## Runtime (4. Dez 2010)

Lange hat gesagt.:


> ```
> class Kontofuehrung {
> public String kontoinhaber;
> public float  kontostand = 0;
> ...


Der Konstruktor hat keinen Body ({, }) und der Inhalt des Konstruktors liegt einfach so in der Klasse.


----------



## Final_Striker (4. Dez 2010)

Vergleiche mal deinen Konstruktor mit den anderen Methoden. Fällt dir vllt ein Unterschied auf?


----------



## Runtime (4. Dez 2010)

Final_Striker hat gesagt.:


> Vergleiche mal deinen Konstruktor mit den anderen Methoden. Fällt dir vllt ein Unterschied auf?



Das war wohl eher ein Versehen.


----------



## Lange (4. Dez 2010)

danke für die Hilfe. Jetzt geht es wieder. War schon wieder so ein leichtsinnsfehler.


----------

